# Preparing Baked goods for future use



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

During the holidays, we have many parties come in and I've been experimenting and switching up my mini pastries so I do not get bored.   I was just wondering if I was to prepare a baked good such as cinnamon buns ahead of time would it be better to proof them before or after they were frozen for future use?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You want to make up your cinnamon buns, but don't proof them. Freeze them right away, then thaw and proof as needed.


----------



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks very much! /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------

